# Where Can I check Serial Number with Engine?



## trucas (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all. 

I bought an used car -Altima 1993- and when I imported to my country - Mexico- but they told me that engine has a number that not belongs to the serial number. It suposed that it should not have a number. I don't believe that and I want to find a database - and print it- where I can demostrate the opposite, because the car has the same engine from factory- as I know.

My serial number begins with 1N4BU, was emsambled in the US an the engine has some number below the start engine distribuitor.

Excuse if my English sucks  I will apreciate your help.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

If you go to a Nissan dealer service department with your VIN number they could probably tell you if the engine number matches.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gfriedman said:


> If you go to a Nissan dealer service department with your VIN number they could probably tell you if the engine number matches.


i think, but i cant remember exactly, that the number is on the backside of the engine by the oil pan. somewhere below the oil filter area. i cant remember exactly though...


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

La flecha negra en este diagrama es donde esta el number de identificacion del motor (The black arrow in this diagram shows where the engine ID is located),


----------



## trucas (Jan 4, 2006)

I find in the driver door









It have to match with







? 

I'm sure that I have the original engine.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

trucas said:


> I find in the driver door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your first picture is not the engine id, thats the engine size. the engine id is on a tag that is riveted to the block.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

What difference does it make? If you are sure it is the original engine then what is the problem? It's still a KA24 engine so what is the difference if it was replaced with another KA24 engine anyway. I don't understand what you are trying to do.


----------



## trucas (Jan 4, 2006)

gfriedman said:


> What difference does it make? If you are sure it is the original engine then what is the problem? It's still a KA24 engine so what is the difference if it was replaced with another KA24 engine anyway. I don't understand what you are trying to do.


The problem is with the vehicular registration office in my country. They denied to me my registration until I can demonstrate that it´s the original engine. Thank to you all. They told me that engines in US don´t have numbers... but they try to fool me, I think. 

Again thanks for your help.


----------



## trucas (Jan 4, 2006)

So if the engine it´s not the original, they ask me to a _tax note_ of the engine. _(quice decir factura o algo parecido). _


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Obviously, they are either into stopping "chop shops" or collecting additional tax revenue.

Suerte.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

trucas said:


> So if the engine it´s not the original, they ask me to a _tax note_ of the engine. _(quice decir factura o algo parecido). _


This only makes sense if the engine is replaced with a different high-performance engine. Then the value of the car will be higher and more tax. But you have a KA24 engine which is the original (even if the serial number is different) so the value is the same. You should only need to show them a document that the Altima comes from the factory with a KA24DE engine.


----------



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

The Mexican Government is very corrupt
(El gobierno mexicano es muy corrupto)
Donde está usted en Mexico? El D.F?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Nissan does not have the car serial number (VIN) on the engine in 93. The engine has it's own serial number as well as the model (in this case KA24). The partial VIN of 1N4BU you gave is; 1N4 - US produced Nissan passenger car, B - KA24DE engine, U - Nissan Stanza Altima.

Troy


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Give the agent a bottle of Tequila so he will let you slide.


----------



## trucas (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank to you all. It's done now.

- To the forum's administrator: You can delete trucas account. Thanks again


----------



## AndreB (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a 2006 Pathfinder and I cannot find my engine number plate. Can you give me an idea where I can find it? I live in Panama and they request that I give them the Engine number which starts wit the letter UQ40 and then 6 numbers. My email address is [email protected] a photo would be helpful


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try posting his in the Pathfinder section.


----------

